# Moonroof for the GTO



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I've been looking for someone to install a state of the art moonroof on my GTO. I heard of this one that has a sensor that detects water and closes the moonroof once water starts to fall on the windshield. I also was thinking of placing the button right next to the T/C button as it looks like something was intended to go there. (I looked at the Aussie version it was for a wireless phone doo hicky) I wonder if they can find the same buttons as the windows so that it looks factory installed.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

I HEARD THAT PUTTING IN A SUNROOF MIGHT CAUSE STRUCTURE DAMAGE TO THE CAR. BUT THAT WAS FROM A DEALER. I WOULD CHECK TO MAKE SURE U CAN BECAUSE I DO REMEMBER THE DEALER SAYING TO ME THAT I WOULD LOSE SOME OF THE RIGIDITY THAT THE CAR PROVIDES IN HANDLING AND SPEED, AND THAT IS THE REASON WHY IT DOES NOT COME WITH A SUNROOF.. :confused :confused :confused


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

Check out scissors' car. He has a sunroof. Plus I've seen other cars on here with sunroofs. Webasto makes one for the GTO. And if I understand right, the Monero offers sunroofs as an option so there shouldn't be a problem with structural rigidity I wouldn't think. It's the one thing other than a kickin stereo that I'm seriously interested in getting. Well, that and another 100hp wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Had to have a moonroof...the controls are in the headliner, and they did a great job. Does not appear to have impacted the structural rigidity...adds a lot to the car.
m


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that the Monaro has the option for the Moonroof. I wonder why not in the states. Maybe they are waiting until the '06 in order to try and market it even further. I really doubt it does anything to the speed and rigidity.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

mGTO04 said:


> Had to have a moonroof...the controls are in the headliner, and they did a great job. Does not appear to have impacted the structural rigidity...adds a lot to the car.
> m


How tall are you? I'm 6'1" and already have to duck to get in and out. I'd love a sunroof but don't want my head cramped against the ceiling.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

For those who have sunroofs are they pop ups or r they automatic, and if you live in ny, nj, ct, and have one can u pls tell me who did it for you because i would love to have one to...


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Go to the webasto web site, check out the Goat roof (OEM) and do their search for a dealer. :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


Neat! You can put one that opens backward for a sunroof -- and one that opens forward for a hood scoop.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.webastoshowroom.com/pontiac_gto_710.htm


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the ballpark price on one of these?


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

Just got a quote from a webasto authorized dealer for $1100 + tax. I"m in Fort Smith, AR and dealer up in Springdale, AR (north of Fayetteville) across the mountain.


----------

